#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Using A Dropdown List In Powerpoint To Select Data In Excel Drop Down and Reflect in PP

## lianne.cuscani

Hi There, 

I am working with two documents:
1. Excel file with a data tab and a display tab. The display tab contains a data validation drop down that I use to switch between different customers and the data in the display tab populates.
2. PowerPoint file showing summarization of Excel display tab.

Right now, I have pasted the display data into the Powerpoint slide and the data will change whenever I change the drop down in the excel. 

My goal is to have others be able to use the PowerPoint and change the data to their customer using a drop down which will change the data in the Excel file. 

Can someone help me accomplish this?

Thank you!

LC

----------

